# Lola finally went last night



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

For those of you who don't know, we ended up adopting a rat from my neighbour after she got arrested in a drugs raid, and left the rat in her flat for 6 weeks in a hamster cage.

When Lola came to us, she had no muscle control in her arms (maybe due to diet things, dehydration and also atrophying through being in a tiny cage and not being used) and was very weak.

We got her on baby food, syringing it and such, then she got stronger and ate by herself, and loved food so much, that even with her lack of muscle control, she would throw herself at it!

She went through getting stronger, and weaker, then stronger and weaker. About three days ago, she stopped eating and drinking and we woke up this morning to find her gone.

From what we know, she was an old lady and had previously been big and healthy, she just had a rubbish time of it towards the end of her life. But it's a relief in some ways to know its over, as she couldn't have been comfortable or happy towards the end.

Here's to Lola.

Leila :0)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Lola left this world knowing that someone loved her! 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

She was so fortunate that she had a nice life for her last remaining days, and I'm sure that she knows that. She's able to play hard at the bridge now with her new, strong limbs.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lola had a good few last weeks with you. She went knowing she was loved again.

Sorry seems luck such a small thing to say when you fight so hard for someone .. but I truly am sorry for your loss


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  lola had a good last few weeks, finally knowing love.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

oh thats so sad! i'm so sorry!


----------

